# Wife finally admits sending photos



## Sadman

Almost six months after finding out about my wifes two online affairs, she has now admitted sending pictures of her private parts to another man, the first one.

When I say admitted, I called her bluff for the second time and she finally admitted what I thought had happened.

She had been Facebooking,texting and phoning this man, she used to work with him but had no contact for the last thirteen years.

I noticed months ago that on the itemised phone bill there were quite a few picture messages, I thought to myself what could she be sending him.

She told me it was pictures of her now and of me and the kids etc.

I never believed this as there were quite a few, I wondered if she had sent him nude pics, of course she denied this and swore it was nothing but family pics.

Weeks later I brought it up again and asked for all cards on the table, she promised me it wasn`t what I thought!

At a later date I called her bluff and said I`d checked her phone and used software to see what pics were on there (I hadn`t, wouldn`t know if it were possible). She became hesitant and went quiet, I pushed it and said I had seen the pics and wanted her to tell me what they were of.
She then said she had taken some nude pictures of herself in the mirror but didn`t send them as it`s not something she would ever do and I know her better than that etc.

I still was adamant she had sent them, she said he made a comment about sending him some pics and it put the idea in her head to take some but definitely not send some.

After asking her numerous times, she still denied sending any, she got really upset and felt ashamed that she`d even taken some.

A few nights ago, even though we are getting on etc, the issue about the pics was still bugging me, she asked me what was wrong, so I told her that I was bothered by the pics she took and still thought she`s sent them, again she said she hadn`t, so I called her bluff again and said I`d looked at the pics again and the dates on there were the same as the picture messages sent on the itemised bill, how do you explain that I said, she couldn`t.

Finally her face changed and I said you did send some pics but want you to admit it, she did admit it, she was really ashamed, I asked her why after so many months of not trusting her, her lies and betrayal, she would stil lie about this.
She said this was genuinely the last thing outstanding that she hadn`t told me, she thought and hoped I would never find out and would be forgotten and not broached again.

I asked what were they talking about for her to take such intimate pictures and send them to another man?

She said they never talked sexually (rubbish) and he suggested sending some nude pics, she said it was exciting and seemed a good idea at the time.
After sending the pics to him he said nice, got any more, she said no.

I said to her he probably showed his mates and they had a laugh about it, her face wasn`t on any pic.

I asked how they fizzled out, she said he was out with his mates one night (drunk) and he text her to say he wanted a s***, did she want to meet for one, she didn`t reply.

I could probably believe that but so many lies beforehand.

My wife says this was the one thing she hoped I never found out as it was so wrong.

If roles had been reversed, my wife says she would have left, no second chances at all.

My wife thinks she has caused irreparable damage to our marriage, I don`t, I love her, she loves me, she admits she has made huge mistakes and promises that she will never let me down again, I hope not.

I`m very tolerant, not happy about what`s gone on, sending nude pics to another man is a disgrace, I`ll just have to get over it.

My wife struggles to see why I`ve took so much S**t and still want her, she thinks it`s because I don`t want to be on my own and without the kids.

I am considering texting this man under my wifes name and letting him know "my husband knows about what went on and about the pics, does he still have the pics and would he send them to me as my husband thinks the pics are of us together and I want to prove otherwise" (probably not the right thing to do, it won`t change anything).


----------



## bestplayer

Sadman said:


> Almost six months after finding out about my wifes two online affairs, she has now admitted sending pictures of her private parts to another man, the first one.
> 
> When I say admitted, I called her bluff for the second time and she finally admitted what I thought had happened.
> 
> She had been Facebooking,texting and phoning this man, she used to work with him but had no contact for the last thirteen years.
> 
> I noticed months ago that on the itemised phone bill there were quite a few picture messages, I thought to myself what could she be sending him.
> 
> She told me it was pictures of her now and of me and the kids etc.
> 
> I never believed this as there were quite a few, I wondered if she had sent him nude pics, of course she denied this and swore it was nothing but family pics.
> 
> Weeks later I brought it up again and asked for all cards on the table, she promised me it wasn`t what I thought!
> 
> At a later date I called her bluff and said I`d checked her phone and used software to see what pics were on there (I hadn`t, wouldn`t know if it were possible). She became hesitant and went quiet, I pushed it and said I had seen the pics and wanted her to tell me what they were of.
> She then said she had taken some nude pictures of herself in the mirror but didn`t send them as it`s not something she would ever do and I know her better than that etc.
> 
> I still was adamant she had sent them, she said he made a comment about sending him some pics and it put the idea in her head to take some but definitely not send some.
> 
> After asking her numerous times, she still denied sending any, she got really upset and felt ashamed that she`d even taken some.
> 
> A few nights ago, even though we are getting on etc, the issue about the pics was still bugging me, she asked me what was wrong, so I told her that I was bothered by the pics she took and still thought she`s sent them, again she said she hadn`t, so I called her bluff again and said I`d looked at the pics again and the dates on there were the same as the picture messages sent on the itemised bill, how do you explain that I said, she couldn`t.
> 
> Finally her face changed and I said you did send some pics but want you to admit it, she did admit it, she was really ashamed, I asked her why after so many months of not trusting her, her lies and betrayal, she would stil lie about this.
> She said this was genuinely the last thing outstanding that she hadn`t told me, she thought and hoped I would never find out and would be forgotten and not broached again.
> 
> I asked what were they talking about for her to take such intimate pictures and send them to another man?
> 
> She said they never talked sexually (rubbish) and he suggested sending some nude pics, she said it was exciting and seemed a good idea at the time.
> After sending the pics to him he said nice, got any more, she said no.
> 
> I said to her he probably showed his mates and they had a laugh about it, her face wasn`t on any pic.
> 
> I asked how they fizzled out, she said he was out with his mates one night (drunk) and he text her to say he wanted a s***, did she want to meet for one, she didn`t reply.
> 
> I could probably believe that but so many lies beforehand.
> 
> My wife says this was the one thing she hoped I never found out as it was so wrong.
> 
> If roles had been reversed, my wife says she would have left, no second chances at all.
> 
> My wife thinks she has caused irreparable damage to our marriage, I don`t, I love her, she loves me, she admits she has made huge mistakes and promises that she will never let me down again, I hope not.
> 
> I`m very tolerant, not happy about what`s gone on, sending nude pics to another man is a disgrace, I`ll just have to get over it.
> 
> My wife struggles to see why I`ve took so much S**t and still want her, she thinks it`s because I don`t want to be on my own and without the kids.
> 
> I am considering texting this man under my wifes name and letting him know "my husband knows about what went on and about the pics, does he still have the pics and would he send them to me as my husband thinks the pics are of us together and I want to prove otherwise" (probably not the right thing to do, it won`t change anything).


I think it really won't change anything & I think if you really want to forgive your wife & move on you will have to stop questioning each & every minor details about what she did because it will only frustrate both of you and will solve nothing.

To get over this chapter concentrate on the postive things .


Best of luck


----------



## Sadman

bestplayer said:


> I think it really won't change anything & I think if you really want to forgive your wife & move on you will have to stop questioning each & every minor details about what she did because it will only frustrate both of you and will solve nothing.
> 
> To get over this chapter concentrate on the postive things .
> 
> 
> Best of luck


I`m trying to, I`m happier knowing about these things than wondering what might have gone on.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## thambi

edrfedf


----------



## 269370

Sadman said:


> Almost six months after finding out about my wifes two online affairs, she has now admitted sending pictures of her private parts to another man, the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> When I say admitted, I called her bluff for the second time and she finally admitted what I thought had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> She had been Facebooking,texting and phoning this man, she used to work with him but had no contact for the last thirteen years.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed months ago that on the itemised phone bill there were quite a few picture messages, I thought to myself what could she be sending him.
> 
> 
> 
> She told me it was pictures of her now and of me and the kids etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I never believed this as there were quite a few, I wondered if she had sent him nude pics, of course she denied this and swore it was nothing but family pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Weeks later I brought it up again and asked for all cards on the table, she promised me it wasn`t what I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> At a later date I called her bluff and said I`d checked her phone and used software to see what pics were on there (I hadn`t, wouldn`t know if it were possible). She became hesitant and went quiet, I pushed it and said I had seen the pics and wanted her to tell me what they were of.
> 
> She then said she had taken some nude pictures of herself in the mirror but didn`t send them as it`s not something she would ever do and I know her better than that etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I still was adamant she had sent them, she said he made a comment about sending him some pics and it put the idea in her head to take some but definitely not send some.
> 
> 
> 
> After asking her numerous times, she still denied sending any, she got really upset and felt ashamed that she`d even taken some.
> 
> 
> 
> A few nights ago, even though we are getting on etc, the issue about the pics was still bugging me, she asked me what was wrong, so I told her that I was bothered by the pics she took and still thought she`s sent them, again she said she hadn`t, so I called her bluff again and said I`d looked at the pics again and the dates on there were the same as the picture messages sent on the itemised bill, how do you explain that I said, she couldn`t.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally her face changed and I said you did send some pics but want you to admit it, she did admit it, she was really ashamed, I asked her why after so many months of not trusting her, her lies and betrayal, she would stil lie about this.
> 
> She said this was genuinely the last thing outstanding that she hadn`t told me, she thought and hoped I would never find out and would be forgotten and not broached again.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what were they talking about for her to take such intimate pictures and send them to another man?
> 
> 
> 
> She said they never talked sexually (rubbish) and he suggested sending some nude pics, she said it was exciting and seemed a good idea at the time.
> 
> After sending the pics to him he said nice, got any more, she said no.
> 
> 
> 
> I said to her he probably showed his mates and they had a laugh about it, her face wasn`t on any pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked how they fizzled out, she said he was out with his mates one night (drunk) and he text her to say he wanted a s***, did she want to meet for one, she didn`t reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably believe that but so many lies beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says this was the one thing she hoped I never found out as it was so wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> If roles had been reversed, my wife says she would have left, no second chances at all.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife thinks she has caused irreparable damage to our marriage, I don`t, I love her, she loves me, she admits she has made huge mistakes and promises that she will never let me down again, I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> I`m very tolerant, not happy about what`s gone on, sending nude pics to another man is a disgrace, I`ll just have to get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife struggles to see why I`ve took so much S**t and still want her, she thinks it`s because I don`t want to be on my own and without the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering texting this man under my wifes name and letting him know "my husband knows about what went on and about the pics, does he still have the pics and would he send them to me as my husband thinks the pics are of us together and I want to prove otherwise" (probably not the right thing to do, it won`t change anything).




Wow, you are pretty good at this. Can you get her to confess to the Kennedy assassination? Should consider working for the government. 

The problem here is that she’s now doing the ‘how can you still want to be with me after this?’ Not leaving you a lot of room but to leave (stupid woman, sorry). If you actually want to stay (which you do), how will you be able to have her respect you, if she thinks you should leave?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtMyEnd

Sadman said:


> Almost six months after finding out about my wifes two online affairs, she has now admitted sending pictures of her private parts to another man, the first one.
> 
> When I say admitted, I called her bluff for the second time and she finally admitted what I thought had happened.
> 
> She had been Facebooking,texting and phoning this man, she used to work with him but had no contact for the last thirteen years.
> 
> I noticed months ago that on the itemised phone bill there were quite a few picture messages, I thought to myself what could she be sending him.
> 
> She told me it was pictures of her now and of me and the kids etc.
> 
> I never believed this as there were quite a few, I wondered if she had sent him nude pics, of course she denied this and swore it was nothing but family pics.
> 
> Weeks later I brought it up again and asked for all cards on the table, she promised me it wasn`t what I thought!
> 
> At a later date I called her bluff and said I`d checked her phone and used software to see what pics were on there (I hadn`t, wouldn`t know if it were possible). She became hesitant and went quiet, I pushed it and said I had seen the pics and wanted her to tell me what they were of.
> She then said she had taken some nude pictures of herself in the mirror but didn`t send them as it`s not something she would ever do and I know her better than that etc.
> 
> I still was adamant she had sent them, she said he made a comment about sending him some pics and it put the idea in her head to take some but definitely not send some.
> 
> After asking her numerous times, she still denied sending any, she got really upset and felt ashamed that she`d even taken some.
> 
> A few nights ago, even though we are getting on etc, the issue about the pics was still bugging me, she asked me what was wrong, so I told her that I was bothered by the pics she took and still thought she`s sent them, again she said she hadn`t, so I called her bluff again and said I`d looked at the pics again and the dates on there were the same as the picture messages sent on the itemised bill, how do you explain that I said, she couldn`t.
> 
> Finally her face changed and I said you did send some pics but want you to admit it, she did admit it, she was really ashamed, I asked her why after so many months of not trusting her, her lies and betrayal, she would stil lie about this.
> She said this was genuinely the last thing outstanding that she hadn`t told me, she thought and hoped I would never find out and would be forgotten and not broached again.
> 
> I asked what were they talking about for her to take such intimate pictures and send them to another man?
> 
> She said they never talked sexually (rubbish) and he suggested sending some nude pics, she said it was exciting and seemed a good idea at the time.
> After sending the pics to him he said nice, got any more, she said no.
> 
> I said to her he probably showed his mates and they had a laugh about it, her face wasn`t on any pic.
> 
> I asked how they fizzled out, she said he was out with his mates one night (drunk) and he text her to say he wanted a s***, did she want to meet for one, she didn`t reply.
> 
> I could probably believe that but so many lies beforehand.
> 
> My wife says this was the one thing she hoped I never found out as it was so wrong.
> 
> If roles had been reversed, my wife says she would have left, no second chances at all.
> 
> My wife thinks she has caused irreparable damage to our marriage, I don`t, I love her, she loves me, she admits she has made huge mistakes and promises that she will never let me down again, I hope not.
> 
> I`m very tolerant, not happy about what`s gone on, sending nude pics to another man is a disgrace, I`ll just have to get over it.
> 
> My wife struggles to see why I`ve took so much S**t and still want her, she thinks it`s because I don`t want to be on my own and without the kids.
> 
> I am considering texting this man under my wifes name and letting him know "my husband knows about what went on and about the pics, does he still have the pics and would he send them to me as my husband thinks the pics are of us together and I want to prove otherwise" (probably not the right thing to do, it won`t change anything).


All I can say is that from my personal experience, behavior like this does not stop. I've caught my almost ex-wife texting with other men 5 times now. Each time I saw that she had never sent pics, or at least I never saw that she sent pics, but I did see her flirting texts and some rather suggestive and explicit texts from these men. Each time I confronted her her defense was that they were just friends and texted from time to time and that the suggestive texts from the other men were "unsolicited". Well this last time I caught her the texts between her and the other man, a good friend of mine no less, were 100% conclusive of what was going on. After confronting my wife I got more of the same "we're just friends" but after talking to the other man's wife I found out that he confessed to everything and that there had been an affair going on between them for over a year.

If I were you I'd find out this other man's info and contact his wife if he's married and then file for divorce. I've tried the "let's try and work on things" route for over 2 years and all it has led to is me finding the same thing time and time again, and now that it ultimately did lead to an affair.


----------



## Blondilocks

They parted ways in 2012. This thread is old.


----------



## dadstartingover

(old post)


----------



## MattMatt




----------

